# Visitor's visa to work visa



## LiberianGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Approximately how difficult is it to obtain a work visa if you are in the country on a visitor's visa?

If a job offer is received, how long does it normally take for the work visa to get approved?

Is it hard to find a company willing to wait?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

LiberianGirl said:


> Approximately how difficult is it to obtain a work visa if you are in the country on a visitor's visa?
> 
> If a job offer is received, how long does it normally take for the work visa to get approved?
> 
> Is it hard to find a company willing to wait?


Hi,

What is your field you work in? 
Have you been able to obtain any interview? 

When I was looking for work I was told the work visa would take 3 months. Even though I think that was a lowball guess. I think it also depends it the company will help you with the process of applying for a work visa.

Again I think it depends on the company. If they need you and are a good fit and right for the position. Then they are more likely to wait. If you bring in a unique skill, but if you don't then I don't see them waiting. Also what I have found is the larger companies seem more willing to wait.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Depends on so many factors, as well as Home Affairs taking their own time. The fastest and best are those in which the company is involved.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Nov 9, 2012)

2fargone said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your field you work in?
> Have you been able to obtain any interview?
> ...


Thanks everyone for your response. I just wanted a ballpark to know what I'm dealing with. 

I work in Risk Management/Insurance and have a degree in IT. I have not landed an interview because I am not yet in SA (will be in a few weeks).


----------

